# When are the reefs by portofino launching?



## bay98trophy (Jan 4, 2010)

I heard that they are launching several reefs just a couple hundred feet from the shore for snorkeling... anyone know when?? Also about how long does it take to start seeing fish there normally?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

it wont take long becauseof the pier close by but idk when they will.


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

I've been looking for this info too. No luck so far.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*reefs by the shore.*

I looked at the reefs at the reef makers place yesterday. They are about ready to be deployed. It won't take long in that shallow water for everything to kick off!!!:thumbup:


----------



## bay98trophy (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

ahh yeah! Thanks capt mike!


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

any other news on these bad boys that are suppose to go down?


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

bump... anyone?


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

another bump... status?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

There has been a delay beacuse the company putting the reefs down could not install them with the full length pilings. They cut the pilings down to the size they could handle. Unfortunatly the reefs were not permitted for the shorter pilings, so the permitting/design had to be changed.

The permits are now in hand. However, there are some budget issues that are holding up the placement of reefs on the north side of Santa Rosa island.

From the minutes of the Marine Advisory Comittee Dec. 13th meeting:

*Artificial reefs*

Robert Turpin received the *modification* to the near shore east shore permit site signed by Army Corp of Engineers; a portion of that area will allow us to increase from an 8 ft reef height to 16 ft reef height. This is the vicinity east and west of the three barges which is a 60 acre site for the bulk of the Gulf Breeze Fishing Bridge.

*Gulf Snorkeling Reef*
Robert Turpin has received confirmation that the five foot sleeve connection for the 15 ft reef pilings Dave Walter’s is putting down for the snorkeling reef is actually stronger. Pearson Piling has satisfied the requirements and the pilings will be sufficiently strong for the hydrodynamic forces in this area.

*Bay Reefs* 
*We have received permits* from the Army Corp of Engineers for the Bay Reefs after a two year and four month long process. We have issued a purchase order to Coastal Reef Builders to deploy about 400 concrete anchors, solid concrete pieces that BP has donated to us, to go out in the deeper parts of the reef. We are still looking at budget issues for the deployment of the snorkeling reef on the north side of the island. Something in the pre-fabricated reef module will probably be best at that site. On the shallow end we could put some rip rapp to maintain a six foot clearance. In the shallow area it will be better for those with less snorkeling ability and they can stand up.

*Perdido Key Snorkeling Reef* 
We have submitted the applications for the Perdido Key Snorkeling Reef so we will hopefully seeing a faster time line on receiving the permits.


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks for the update.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

That is great news about the approval of the shorter piling lengths for the snorkeling reefs off portofino. 

Navarre's gulf and soundside reef permits are for the same design. That is another hurdle that we won't have to jump over. Should clear the way for much smoother sailing on the Navarre permits. I see where Escambia is moving forward with the Perdido Key permit applications too. Very good news - this should speed things along nicely.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

This is excellent news. Thank you for all of your hard work in getting these reefs approved. According to a article in the PNJ today the reefs north of Ft pickens gate are due to be deployed it the very near future. 

I beleive that bay reefs will be a huge benefit to the consevation of our fisheries. More habitiat= more reef fishes survive to grow larger. Plus with all of the reefs the shrimpers will have to stay away from that area thus providing another benefit to juvenile fishes.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

The Bay Reefs off the Frt Pickens gateside and South of Deer Pointe were dropped today, approx 200yds offshore, North into the Bay from the Frt Pickens side. Approx, 500 various size Cemete Anchors from BP. The Coordinates are to be posted in tommorrows PNJ!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

The latest ETA on the Portofino reefs is mid Feb 2011.


----------

